# Exalted Primer; New D&D MOBILE GAME; Plus SCREW THE RULES!



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 24, 2013)

> Soon there’s going to be a whole new way to play D&D! Announced today, Wizards of the Coast has partnered with DeNA, *a global leader in mobile games*, to create Dungeons & Dragons: Arena of War, the first ever Dungeons & Dragons mobile game.
> 
> Arena of War puts players in the Forgotten Realms for a battle roleplaying game that combines questing, character leveling, and small team collaboration with the most engaging mobile game mechanics on the market, such as in-game events and massive multiplayer competitions. The game is being developed and published by DeNA and it will be available on the company’s Mobage mobile social games platform later this year for Android, iPhone and iPad devices.



Well, it's cool that they're going to be releasing a D&D mobile game, and I'll definitely check it out, but I'm an avid iOS gamer and, looking through their web page, I've never heard of a single one of theirs. So maybe "global" means "except in the English-speaking world" or something.


----------



## Zaran (May 24, 2013)

It sounds like another game that will have nothing to do with dnd except the name.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 24, 2013)

Zaran said:


> It sounds like another game that will have nothing to do with dnd except the name.





			
				Press release said:
			
		

> Arena of War puts players in the Forgotten Realms for a battle roleplaying game that combines questing, character leveling, and small team collaboration



That sounds like D&D to me, and the screenshot they've got floating around shows a (really, really big) beholder.


----------

